# Need info



## jbc (Jan 2, 2017)

Is any one familiar with a Bobcat snowblower, it looks to be decent to good shape 7 H.P. machine, Is there any thing that is bad about this other than being very heavy and old


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

A bobcat roto-hoe?


-efisher-


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I sat away from machines that are hard to get parts for, not saying its a bad machine though


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I got a bobcat roto-hoe from my work, it had a throwing auger at a 90degree angle from the regular auger.it had a crack in frame behind bucket on trans gearbox. They had repowerd it with a 8hp tecumseh. Looked to old for me to deal with, lots of pulley mechanisms missing parts. And no welder at the time. I removed eng and put frame on side of road for scrap guy


-efisher-


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would love to find a bobcat/bearcat in reasonable condition up here ! parts seem to be hard to find.....but thats half the allure. utube vids show those machines performing very well.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Up here in Wisconsin and Minnesota they come up for sale fairly often. They are a bit rare but there a still a few going strong.

There are enough of them we have a section especially for them. You can likely get info from other owners. - - > Bob-caT/Bear-caT Snowblowers - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Up here in Wisconsin and Minnesota they come up for sale fairly often. They are a bit rare but there a still a few going strong.
> 
> There are enough of them we have a section especially for them. You can likely get info from other owners. - - > Bob-caT/Bear-caT Snowblowers - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums




Ya thats what i had


-efisher-


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Nothing bad with them - they are built like tanks! parts are harder to find but they are out there - you just have to keep your eyes open for them....... You might need help loading it!


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Only weak point I know of is the jack shaft that drives the auger..they break when buried newspapers and the like show up. A guy I spoke with has several of those machines..his dad used to sell them. The guy has had to machine jack shafts to keep them operational. His are 5 and 7 horse models dating back to the early sixties. MH


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

jbc said:


> ... Is there any thing that is bad about this other than being very heavy and old


Yes-they suck.I had two of them...way over-rated and parts are scarce and pricey.Run......right to someone who has a nice vintage Ariens for sale-you'll be far ahead of the game.


----------



## Teddy B (Jan 22, 2017)

nwcove said:


> i would love to find a bobcat/bearcat in reasonable condition up here ! parts seem to be hard to find.....but thats half the allure. utube vids show those machines performing very well.


I've got one for sale (Barrington, NH). Still runs. I've been using it for 20 years.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome machines . Built like a tank. Perform great with wet slushy snow . I wouldn't trade my 8 hp for any new blower out of a big box store.


----------

